# Blue Bloods



## jap3 (Jul 14, 2003)

For some reason, Blue Bloods episode "Black and Blue" was scheduled to record on 10/28. However, CSI (or some show like it) recorded in its place. There was a trailer that said a new episode would air next week. The guide for next week shows the episode "Lonely Hearts Club". 

Not sure if we'll ever see Black and Blue. Anyone else have this problem?

I'm in South NJ on FIOS.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Yeah, it was because of the World Series.


----------



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

CBS replaced all its programming last Friday with repeats of various shows so as not to conflict with Game 7 of the World Series. 

Unfortunately, the change was made too late to be picked up in the TiVo program guide. I assume that the program guides will be corrected this week. Unfortunately, that will adversely affect most season passes for these shows, as the Season Pass will 'believe' that the show being broadcast for the first time next Friday has already been recorded. 

I believe that the corrective for this is to do one of the following:
a) Manually set the recording by date and time (not by Program).
b) Manually set the recording after the Program Guide has been revised.
c) Change the Season Pass to Record ALL episodes (including repeats)


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

In the very begining of my recording of Blue Bloods there was a short video saying Blue Bloods will resume next week at its regular scheduled time then CSI NY started.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

aforkosh said:


> CBS replaced all its programming last Friday with repeats of various shows so as not to conflict with Game 7 of the World Series.
> 
> Unfortunately, the change was made too late to be picked up in the TiVo program guide. I assume that the program guides will be corrected this week. Unfortunately, that will adversely affect most season passes for these shows, as the Season Pass will 'believe' that the show being broadcast for the first time next Friday has already been recorded.
> 
> ...


for c) Record all episodes including duplicates not just reruns.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

My recording did not catch that video and I thought man, this is a really good episode with a professional killer, shooting up a night club.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

The correct guide data is now on the Tivos. Black and Blue this Friday, Lonely Hearts next Friday. However, my TDL is still showing Lonely Hearts this Friday. My last connection was only about an hour ago so I'll wait and see if it fixes itself. The OAD's for both episodes correspond to their actual air dates and not the dates they were supposed to air.


ETA: Looks like the Tivo will not pick up these two episodes because they both appeared in the TDL in the past 28 days.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Just a bump to remind those of you who record Blue Bloods, it's not set to record tonight cuz of the 28 day rule.~ see above. I had to manuallyset to record.


----------



## jap3 (Jul 14, 2003)

Dang. Missed Black and Blue. I was hoping it would correct itself and I forgot to set a manual recored. Guide is showing correct for Lonely Hears on the 11th though. 

Hopefully the internet will have Black and Blue somewhere.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

jap3 said:


> Dang. Missed Black and Blue. I was hoping it would correct itself and I forgot to set a manual recored. Guide is showing correct for Lonely Hears on the 11th though.
> 
> Hopefully the internet will have Black and Blue somewhere.


This kind of problem never corrects itself, unlike say the Walking Dead problem also being discussed. You are always better off setting a manual record.

Good luck on your hunt!


----------



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

jap3 said:


> Dang. Missed Black and Blue. I was hoping it would correct itself and I forgot to set a manual recored. Guide is showing correct for Lonely Hears on the 11th though.
> 
> Hopefully the internet will have Black and Blue somewhere.


The full episode is on the CBS website here. It's fairly low definition.

An HD version can be purchased for $3 at iTunes (and maybe at other online video stores).


----------



## jap3 (Jul 14, 2003)

aforkosh said:


> The full episode is on the CBS website here. An HD version can be purchased for $3 at iTunes (and maybe at other online video stores).


Thanks. I did iTunes.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

My TiVos think that tonight's (11/09/2012) episode is the same as last weeks so my SP didn't pick it up. Had to explicitly select it to record.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I did the same.


----------

